# Tomb Raider... Turning Point



## MA-Caver (Jun 15, 2011)

All CGI movie about the origins of Lara Croft. 
The CGI is definitely getting better for a moment I thought it was live action. 

[yt]RN7_8Yholm4[/yt]


----------



## Steve (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks VERY cool!


----------



## billc (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow.  I was never a Lara Croft fan, her games were out before I became interested in video games, but that trailer is pretty amazing.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow indeed!

If the game footage is of that quality ... guess I'll be needing a new PC .

I just hope that the actual game-play is better than the last one.  That was the first Tomb Raider I never finished (having played the others, even the epic III, multiple times) .


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh my!  That was my 10,000th post here at MT .

Cool!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 16, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Oh my!  That was my 10,000th post here at MT .
> 
> Cool!


Congrats on making 10K posts. See you can catch up to me Bob and Terry... :lol:


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 20, 2011)

I've never played the games, but I agree, the CGI looks awesome!  Soon ,we won't need physical actors anymore.


----------

